# blackstone labs products VS SARMS



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey Guys any has anyone any experience with sarms and the blakstone labs products?

Im an experienced gear user cycling now for over 20 years but reacently coming to the conclusion that most oral ugls are shite, infact compared to the 90s all ugl gear is shite although some injectables ive had some good sucsess with!

im just ending a mild test and EQ cycle and for the last 4 weeks threw in black sone labs superstrol7 and really liked it, i held my weight i gained plus noticeably leaned and hardened up.

This has opened my mind so combining either blackstone labs superstrol 7 or metha-quad with my next cycle in summer consisting of test, tren, mast OR the other option is to go down the sarms route of RAD 140 "that ive not tried "

the benefits of the blackstone labs is that i know what im getting and its to an extent more regulated as sarms but ive herd good and not so good things about sarms so im split on which one to lean towards more?

I know PEDS inside out from the years experience but these things like sarms and the blckstone products are all new to me.


----------

